
How Napoleon Bonaparte’s delayed funeral came to be - Thevet
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/bring-him-home
======
keiferski
If you ever get sucked into the vortex that is reading about Napoleon's
incredible life, I highly recommend _The Napoleon Bonaparte Podcast._ It's
something like 100 hours long and covers everything you could possibly think
of about the man.

[https://napoleonbonapartepodcast.com](https://napoleonbonapartepodcast.com)

~~~
jaxelr
Sweet! Thanks for this.

